

Hamilton on Quaternions (1844) [pdf] - Panoramix
http://www.maths.tcd.ie/pub/HistMath/People/Hamilton/QLetter/QLetter.pdf

======
mrcactu5
yesterday I think, on Geometric Algebra

Reforming the Mathematical Language of Physics
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3284160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3284160)

~~~
throwaway000002
Actually, that was a discussion from a few years ago.

The discussion today was this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8192054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8192054)

